# Viper alarm, Voice module 516L and 508D proximity sensor?



## xhphantomhx (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a Viper 5902 installed on my car. I also installed the 508D proximity sensor and the 516L voice module.

The only problem I have is I get no warn away voice from the 516L, I have the "viper armed" "viper disarmed" and remote start voices all fine...I get the warning chirps when the 508D notices me, but the 516L voice module does not speak "Protected by Viper, please stand back". Is that feature included with this voice module?

Please help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

xhphantomhx said:


> I have a Viper 5902 installed on my car. I also installed the 508D proximity sensor and the 516L voice module.
> 
> The only problem I have is I get no warn away voice from the 516L, I have the "viper armed" "viper disarmed" and remote start voices all fine...I get the warning chirps when the 508D notices me, but the 516L voice module does not speak "Protected by Viper, please stand back". Is that feature included with this voice module?
> 
> Please help!



Not sure on that one, could you turn down the other sensors to try and trigger them? Also are you diode isolating the different ones, so you don't get feedback?


----------



## xhphantomhx (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually, all I have is the 508D plugged into the optional sensor port on the 5902 brain.

The brain itself has a built in shock sensor, so that is why I did not add any other sensor, I have not added different ones to need to diode isolate I guess. I just diode isolated the door trigger wires to the brain from the BCM of the car itself.

I am trying to figure out if that is even an option of this 516L voice module? I found another 516U voice module online, which actually has a Warn Away wire itself...

Here is the manual for the module I have if you can figure out anything..

Zippyshare.com - N516L.pdf


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

xhphantomhx said:


> Actually, all I have is the 508D plugged into the optional sensor port on the 5902 brain.
> 
> The brain itself has a built in shock sensor, so that is why I did not add any other sensor, I have not added different ones to need to diode isolate I guess. I just diode isolated the door trigger wires to the brain from the BCM of the car itself.
> 
> ...



How have you wired in the voice module? Doesn't it wire into the warning from the shock sensor? Or proximity sensor? You have two sensors, Shock proximity,then you have the voice module witch slaves off the other modules and triggers when they trigger.
Can you post the diagram, as I will not open links. The voice should slave off the sensors. As all it is, is a voice module witch is an add on. I don't know if it has warn away, the wires should tell you weather it has this or not.


----------

